# Your Moderators at Work



## macrnr (Jul 31, 2013)

The new thread seems a little elitist. I always liked this forum because it was inclusive. Perhaps I am too sensitive........


----------



## stupoty (Jul 31, 2013)

Every one seems so friendly on this fourum i'm suprised they have anything to do ;-)


Stuart


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2013)

macrnr said:


> The new thread seems a little elitist. I always liked this forum because it was inclusive. Perhaps I am too sensitive........



  We expected this. No you are not too sensitive.  It's not meant to be anything like that. It is to help the new guys in seeing what there mods can do and helping them know who they are addressing their questions to. No more no less. No person on this forum is as you say elite. We are ready to delete it if too many feel as you do.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 31, 2013)

It's not meant to be elitist at all. I'm a little surprised you think so. The intent was simply a way to allow everyone to get to know the Moderators here at a different level. I don't want anyone here to think that our Moderators are just here to "keep the peace" and step in when disputes arise. There is very little of that to do here, a fact that I am glad, and kind of proud of. This group of people seem to get along really well, especially considering the diverse background. 

The idea started based on wanting to give an insight into the personality and the particular aspect of this hobby that each one has. Some may have been hesitant to show their work, or workplace. We want everyone to be comfortable here, and getting to know those "taking the lead" was felt to be a positive step towards that. Not everyone knows what the Moderators do in their shops. That's all it is.


----------



## eightball (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm for it. Its nice to know that the moderators are fully capable machinist, willing to give their time to help others learn. Keep  up the good work.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 31, 2013)

Didn't pay any attention to that topic and when I did I liked it. It's kinda like knowing that the school principle can actually teach a class if needed. Great idea I think.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 31, 2013)

I missed it, and now I feel like I missed it!   
Sounds like a great idea to me.
I would love to know more about you guys.  Although I think I've learned quite a bit just reading so many posts here.
I have also noticed moderators encouraging posts to threads about projects, encouraging members to value their experiences enough to share them here, and direct members toward information.  

I love this place!

Bernie


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2013)

Here you go.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forumdisplay.php/185-Your-Moderators-at-Work

 "Billy G"


----------



## ariscats (Jul 31, 2013)

No it is not elitist at all.I do appreciate the help though i do not engulf all of the ideas expressed.Keep up the
good work.
ARISCATS


----------



## eightball (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like to see all of you collaborate on one project, That would be interesting. Maybe a steam engine or something. I would love pics especially final assemly and it running. Steam engine maybe too easy, how bout a 4 stroke ic engine?


----------



## RandyM (Jul 31, 2013)

ariscats said:


> No it is not elitist at all.I do appreciate the help though i do not engulf all of the ideas expressed.Keep up the
> good work.
> ARISCATS



We're all here to have fun. And, we don't all always agree either.:lmao:

Thanks for the post.

- - - Updated - - -



eightball said:


> I would like to see all of you collaborate on one project, That would be interesting. Maybe a steam engine or something. I would love pics especially final assemly and it running. Steam engine maybe too easy, how bout a 4 stroke ic engine?



That is a very tall order. None of us have actually met. Well, most of us.


----------



## eightball (Jul 31, 2013)

i realize that. thats what makes it even more interesting. im sure Bill has plans for dozens of projects ya'll could chose one from. How bout it Bill, you willing to coordinate a team build?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2013)

eightball said:


> I would like to see all of you collaborate on one project, That would be interesting. Maybe a steam engine or something. I would love pics especially final assemly and it running. Steam engine maybe too easy, how bout a 4 stroke ic engine?




 But-But-But, I'm already doing an 18 cylinder radial 4 stroke on here. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: I would like to see a team build .

 "Billy G"


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 31, 2013)

"Your Moderators at Work"

What the heck?????  I was hoping to see you guys in shirts and ties sitting behind desks!  :whistle:

Elitist?  I think not.  You moderators are an inspiration to all of us and I think I speak for most when I say "Thank You"!

Steve


----------



## eightball (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeppers and i follow your build almost religiously. Thats why i figgured you would be the perfect person to spearhead this if it were to take off. I'd like to see how you work out the little snags trying to fit parts made from all over the country. I,m sure you get that just doing parts by yourself. It dosent even have to be an engine, something like a dividing head and tailstock, would probably be far more interesting to alot of us.


----------



## macrnr (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been here a while and this thread reminded of why I didn't care for some of the other forums out there. I knew I would take a beating, but that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I've been here a while and this thread reminded of why I didn't care for some of the other forums out there. I knew I would take a beating, but that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.



 We have no problem with you expressing your opinion. It's OK not to agree. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## macrnr (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> We have no problem with you expressing your opinion. It's OK not to agree.
> 
> "Billy G"


I love a good debate


----------



## eightball (Jul 31, 2013)

I belong to several of the machinist forums. This is by far the friendliest one and the one i frequent most often


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I love a good debate



 That thought had occurred to me , but my wife used up two and I only had one debate left. This one wasn't it. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 1, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I love a good debate



 A debate is one curse word away from a fight 

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2013)

:roflmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 1, 2013)

eightball said:


> Yeppers and i follow your build almost religiously. Thats why i figgured you would be the perfect person to spearhead this if it were to take off. I'd like to see how you work out the little snags trying to fit parts made from all over the country. I,m sure you get that just doing parts by yourself. It dosent even have to be an engine, something like a dividing head and tailstock, would probably be far more interesting to alot of us.


If we had a project with a lot of small to med. parts and we could come up with a list of prints to pick from I'm sure there could be something for everyones skills. We could use any material we have and ship the completed part in a flat rate box. It would only cost you $5 and your time to participate. Might be kind of fun. One of our lucky moderators could assemble it.


----------



## eightball (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats why I suggested our moderators do a team build. Imagine all these guys from all over the nation making something from a set of prints. It would be very inspiring , especially to those who do this just for a hobby. But I feel certain these are busy men and its a tall order for them to devote their time to do this. They already have their hands full looking out for this forum. If i was out of line by suggesting it, I apologize. Ya'll keep up the good work!


----------



## mattinker (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, just curious, are all the moderators America? 

Regards, Matthew


----------



## Ray C (Aug 2, 2013)

Nope...  I know there's at least one or two guys from Australia....




mattinker said:


> Hi, just curious, are all the moderators America?
> 
> Regards, Matthew


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 2, 2013)

mattinker said:


> Hi, just curious, are all the moderators America?
> 
> Regards, Matthew



No Matthew, we are not.
And due to our differences it would be difficult to obtain a consensus on a "team build"

Cheers Phil
...........from the land down under..............ya know I think theres a song there somewhere............


----------



## Ray C (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, that song that gets stuck in your head...  I'm still trying to imagine what "vegemite" (sp?) would taste like.

Darn it... now you did it... I just replayed the song in my head.  It's going to replay all day now because of you...


(LOL)


Ray





12bolts said:


> No Matthew, we are not.
> And due to our differences it would be difficult to obtain a consensus on a "team build"
> 
> Cheers Phil
> ...........from the land down under..............ya know I think theres a song there somewhere............


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 2, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Yeah, that song that gets stuck in your head...  I'm still trying to imagine what "vegemite" (sp?) would taste like.
> 
> Darn it... now you did it... I just replayed the song in my head.  It's going to replay all day now because of you...
> 
> ...



Ray
if you ever get the hankering to get down this, way pm/look me up. I would love to meet you

Cheers phil


----------



## Richard King (Aug 2, 2013)

eightball said:


> Thats why I suggested our moderators do a team build. Imagine all these guys from all over the nation making something from a set of prints. It would be very inspiring , especially to those who do this just for a hobby. But I feel certain these are busy men and its a tall order for them to devote their time to do this. They already have their hands full looking out for this forum. If i was out of line by suggesting it, I apologize. Ya'll keep up the good work!




If you think about it we are building something as a "Team" and your part of it too.  This marvelous site where you can come and feel like your a big club or a family wanting to learn from mentors who volunteer there time to help.  
Nelson had the sketch and invited his friends to help.  I am not exactly sure of the timetable and who volunteered first, but I am sure there were a few pieces (idea's) made that got scrapped... a few parts are still made that are out of tolerance...but no one is perfect, a lot of trial and error building some successful.   But as time goes on our "team build" is taking shape.  It will always evolve to a better and updated part and as some of The team retires or takes a coffee break  the younger generation that we helped create will step forward and continue to build a better and better "TEAM BUILD". 

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to build .     Rich


----------



## churchjw (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to add to the thread how much I appreciate the moderators on this site.  I have been on here for almost 2 years as a member and some before that as just a reader.  I have read lots of forums over the years being a computer tec guy.  Before finding this group I had bad experiences posting on lots of groups (not just metal working) so I never posted.  After the time on here I have started posting more and really enjoy it.  A lot of that is due to the great moderators we have. The "Your Moderators at Work" thread doesn't bother me as being elitist.  I know most of you by your work from the many threads you already post and the great feedback I have received from you.  But I have been here for sometime and I am not sure a new member would be able to read through the backlog of old post to get the same experience. So for that new person this new thread could really help to see the talent of the moderators and if they have a little patience they see what a great group it is.  It is hard on a group like this to not let ego get the best of you and try to prove yourself right especially since there are so many different ways to approach some of the task.  I remember as a new member here reading a post and thinking "that's not the way I learned to do it, he must be wrong ^%$^(" But after reading some of the back post by the same guy I saw how little I knew compared to him.  I changed my way of doing the thing to his and WOW it did work better.  Now after all this time when George or Tony post something I just except that it is right :whiteflag::whiteflag:  This thread could give new users an easy place to see the same thing with all of our moderators.  

Just my $0.02

Jeff


----------



## eightball (Aug 2, 2013)

Richard, I agree with you 100%. You and the other moderators have built something great here.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Aug 3, 2013)

I saw the "Your Moderators at work" section too and it did not strike me as elitist or anything of the sort. Leave it as it is, it is just fine!


----------



## truckin23 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Well I for one would like to show my appreciation for all the mods 
on here that take their time to keep this outstanding site the best one out there .
Lets stand and give a big round of applause .
Thanks Bob *


----------



## DMS (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been following some of the threads in this new section, and enjoying them. To be honest, I don't put much stock in which of the sub forum a thread is in. The way I use the forum is mostly as follows.

1) Click on new posts.
2) Read threw the titles, anything that looks interesting, or that I have some knowledge of, I open in a new tab in my browser.
3) Click on "Mark as Read"
4) Read through the tabs I opened. Comment when I have something to say.

I am totally in favor of people sharing there experiences; it enriches this forum, and everyone that is a part of it. I like to see what the Mods are doing, but honestly, I like to see what everyone is doing, so I may be biased.

I would also like to add that I too appreciate the moderators here.


----------

